

Don't Just Sit There: How bathroom posture affects your health (2010) - wallflower
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2010/08/dont_just_sit_there.html

======
Raphmedia
I have no idea why I feel the need to share this.

Squatting is the best way to crap. At work, I can't squat. Trust me, I feel
it.

I have a lot of friends that can easily spend up to 5 ot 10 minutes at the
toilet. Let me simply say that this never happens to me.

I won't say any more.

~~~
dr_doom
You are right. At my house I place one of those gym steps in front of my
toilet and actually feel my body out of wack when I have to use other
restrooms.

